# Extra large cauldron



## MonkeyBasic

Has anyone ever seen a large cauldron for sale? Made from plastic, resin, etc...

The biggest I've seen is around 18-20". Any ideas?


----------



## Hauntiholik

How big are you wanting the cauldron to be?


----------



## MonkeyBasic

Somewhere around 3' in diameter would be great.


----------



## Lunatic

I honestly don't know where you could get one cheap. They get expensive. Mine is huge and kind of tough to find room to store it off season. I did a lot of searching and came up with nothing inexpensive. I'll bet there is a way to make one. Perhaps someone at here at HF can help.

I have a huge plastic pot that I aquired. It's about 36" high by about 4 feet in diameter. I think its the biggest they make. If you were to buy one they are about 700 bucks... seriously, I checked it our on line! A plastic molding company near my work went out of business a few years ago and they had a couple sitting outside looking kind of lonely and well... I acquired it before they threw them all out. I use it to blow fog out of and use flickering lights within to look like a fire bowl. I use it in front of my 10 foot ghoul prop, which looks like he is warming his huge hands over it. It looks pretty freakin cool.

Sorry that I couldn't help more.


----------



## tot13

I saw a how-to once where a cauldron was made from one half of a 55 gallon drum. The end result looked very good and instead of worrying about how to store it, it could be used to store other stuff. Unfortunately, I can't remember where I saw it, but maybe someone else might. Either way, with or without the how-to, maybe the 55 gallon drum will work for you.


----------



## MonkeyBasic

A modified 55 gallon (or larger) drum may just work. You've got me thinking now, very dangerous. Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've seen some large black plastic round tubs that are used for koi ponds. They aren't cheap though.


----------



## Bone Dancer

You may want to consider a chicken wire frame work and mache. You can make it the size you want and it would be lite to store.


----------



## monsterlady

*Monsterlady*

What about those large plastic buckets with the rope handles that come in different colors? You could modify it and paint it black. Foam chains would look cool too.


----------



## The_Caretaker

make a circle using masonite for the base a eight foot piece should give you enough to do a 32 inch high by 24 inches


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Here's mine I'm working on. I think it's almost 3' at the widest. I used a large inflatable yoga ball as a form and covered it with plaster wrap and then layers of paper towels soaked in 40/60 water/glue mixture. I have more coats to go before the final detailing and paint.


----------



## Eeeekim

the plastic pots that large trees/shrubs come in from plant nurseries my be what you need.
I got one last year but have not used it yet. Mine is only 2 1/2 tall but they may make larger ones.


----------



## MonkeyBasic

Wow, thanks everyone for the great ideas! I'll let you know when I get something.


----------



## pagan

Devil's Chariot used an old trash can to make his cauldron creep (http://devilschariot.blogspot.com/2009/08/cauldron-creep-how-to-or-how-it-was.html ) The 55gal plastic drums ( http://scarefx.com/project_witch_cauldron.html )can be had from a beverage (coke) distributor, call and ask for the mixing room (minimal cost or free). You can also get them from salvage yards or feed stores as they use them for iodine.


----------



## Lunatic

Clever crafting Uruk! It looks great.


----------



## dynoflyer

I made mine by cutting down a blue, plastic 55 gallon drum that I got for free. TOT13 is right, I store other stuff inside it up in the garage. There's several tutorials/photo how-to's on HF, try searching "witch stirring cauldron" or similar. ScareFX did this one in 2005, I copied it exactly. http://www.scarefx.com/project_witch.html


----------



## MonkeyBasic

Dyno - Thats great! Thanks!!!


----------



## Terrormaster

Party City has 20" plastic cauldrons this year for $20 bucks in both plain black and faux rust. Picked one up tonight to redo my cauldron witch/creep this year.


----------



## jaege

You could get a round plastic trash can. A little modification and it should work. You could likely get one for under 20 dollars.


----------



## bohica

A local nursery usually tosses out the huge pots that trees come delivered in after they install/plant them for customers, I've picked up a bunch that are 3 ft across easily and use them to garden.
I would ask any local nurseries.
I hope this helps.


----------



## MonkeyBasic

Thanks for all the suggestions, I think I'm going to grab a large planter for this year.


----------



## Haint

here is a link to one that might be big enough

http://scarefx.com/project_witch_cauldron.html


----------

